# OOH via mifi device?



## bobk (Nov 11, 2001)

Have done all necessary updates and have latest versions of all software on my iPhone, Tivo Stream and Tivo Premier. Have done Streaming Setup OK with "setup out of home streaming" checked and it went fine. Can stream and download fine on home wifi network to iPhone.

Should I expect this to also work with my iPhone when out of the house using a mifi device? Both watch and download are greyed out in that case.
From the Tivo iPhone app's perspective it's still wifi, unless either it or the Tivo video proxy servers are doing a tracert and detecting mobile networks in between the two of them.

I read this thread but it's not exactly the same question:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=510696

Have raised a case with Tivo Support but it's not clear whether they understand what I am asking and we have been back and forth a couple times.

Thanks


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I tested mine with my AT&T Unite hotspot, and it worked.


----------



## g808 (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't see why this wouldn't work. I can stream OOH when connecting my iPad to my iPhone hotspot.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

The TiVo app does a very simple check, if the iPad/iPhone is connected via WiFi, it works. That's it... it doesn't do any kind of deep inspection to determine if it's actually WiFi.


----------



## bobk (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks, this is what I thought and is good to hear that others can get it to work. And as I sit here on the train between NYC and Philly, it now works, the watch on iPhone button is no longer greyed out. It does pause occasionally but I will chalk that up to the connection for now. I am wondering if the iPhone app does some sort of speed check and if it fails below a minimum level, then greys out the stream button.


----------



## bobk (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks - on the train now between NYC and Philly it now works, albeit spotty, but I will blame that on the mifi. I wonder if there is a check of net speed or latency at app start up and it decided to grey out the streaming options if the values are NG.

Thanks


----------

